# "A Quiet Place" by Marco Beltrami... wow



## apessino (Jul 16, 2018)

Always been a huge fan of Beltrami's (his 3:10 to Yuma score is the greatest Western score without the word "Morricone" on it, IMHO) - looks like he was again in top form for A Quiet Place. Amazing work - genuinely scary and engaging.

I think its texture could be summed up with one word: distortion.  He sure went to town with it in this one... anyhow, very much worth listening to.

 A Quiet Place (Original Soundtrack)


----------



## JohnG (Jul 16, 2018)

Just listened to track one "It Hears You" -- incredibly cool!!!!

Marco B is just great.


----------



## Divico (Jul 16, 2018)

Watched it in the movies. Great film. Fresh idea. OST was really atmospheric.


----------



## apessino (Jul 16, 2018)

Yup - the whole soundtrack is chock full of interesting ideas and fresh colors. 

For a nice contrast to "It Hears You," try track 14 "Rising Pulse." Amazing buildup of tension and textural work.

Dude is a genius.


----------



## Julian.crista85 (Jul 16, 2018)

Definitely a film composer to watch. Very interesting directions he takes for scores.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 16, 2018)

I met him a while ago here in LA. he has like a phd in composition from Yale and masters from ucla.. or something like that. 
Which struck me odd as at the time most of his score where regarded to be more sound designy. 
I just feel he can do some amazing orchestral stuff but haven't gotten the opportunity? maybe?. 
Anyway,,, that score sounds cool.


----------



## YuHirà (Jul 17, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> I just feel he can do some amazing orchestral stuff but haven't gotten the opportunity? maybe?


----------



## Mars (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## YuHirà (Jul 17, 2018)

Mars said:


>




Even better :-D


----------



## will_m (Jul 17, 2018)

Loved this score and the film too, showed incredible restraint in a film with so little dialogue but it really ramps up when needed.


----------



## Mars (Jul 17, 2018)

YuHirà said:


> Even better :-D



One of the good example of great score for a bad movie


----------



## jeremiahpena (Jul 17, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> I just feel he can do some amazing orchestral stuff but haven't gotten the opportunity? maybe?.


----------



## apessino (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh yes, Beltrami's lyrical side is just as amazing as his more "pointillistic" one - as such we cannot be forgetting these two extraordinary bits of beauty:


----------



## apessino (Jul 17, 2018)

Seriously... I remember coming back from seeing Hellboy and immediately ordering the soundtrack - that track "Hellboy and Liz" was on loop for a week... I just could not stop listening to it. It still does that to me - this morning I ended up repeating it a good dozen times. I blame you guys...


----------



## robgb (Jul 17, 2018)

Divico said:


> Great film.


Hmmm. First I'll say I enjoyed the movie. Well shot, beautifully acted, well directed, good score. But great film? A great film, in my estimation, requires a story that doesn't have so many logic holes. And this one was full of them, not the least of which was the "solution" to the problem—which, if the newspaper headlines on the hero's bulletin board were any indication, would have been figured out long before it even got to this point. The aggravating thing was that so many of the logic holes could EASILY have been fixed with another pass on the script or even in post. Unfortunately, the movie was shot and released before the story was actually done, so what we got was halfbaked and full of too many flaws. That said, I did enjoy watching it. Great suspense. It just took a very, very large helping of "suspend your disbelief" to get through it.


----------



## Divico (Jul 17, 2018)

robgb said:


> Hmmm. First I'll say I enjoyed the movie. Well shot, beautifully acted, well directed, good score. But great film? A great film, in my estimation, requires a story that doesn't have so many logic holes. And this one was full of them, not the least of which was the "solution" to the problem—which, if the newspaper headlines on the hero's bulletin board were any indication, would have been figured out long before it even got to this point. The aggravating thing was that so many of the logic holes could EASILY have been fixed with another pass on the script or even in post. Unfortunately, the movie was shot and released before the story was actually done, so what we got was halfbaked and full of too many flaws. That said, I did enjoy watching it. Great suspense. It just took a very, very large helping of "suspend your disbelief" to get through it.


Ok thats true. I wasnt really pleased by the end. To me the movie should have stayed like a moment capture of a situation. Not explaining too much and just showing you a timespan of the families life under the current circumstances. Therefore the holes didnt bother me too much.


----------



## will_m (Jul 17, 2018)

robgb said:


> Hmmm. First I'll say I enjoyed the movie. Well shot, beautifully acted, well directed, good score. But great film? A great film, in my estimation, requires a story that doesn't have so many logic holes. And this one was full of them, not the least of which was the "solution" to the problem—which, if the newspaper headlines on the hero's bulletin board were any indication, would have been figured out long before it even got to this point. The aggravating thing was that so many of the logic holes could EASILY have been fixed with another pass on the script or even in post. Unfortunately, the movie was shot and released before the story was actually done, so what we got was halfbaked and full of too many flaws. That said, I did enjoy watching it. Great suspense. It just took a very, very large helping of "suspend your disbelief" to get through it.



I'm not sure we know enough about the backstory to call them 'holes' though, the monsters for me are incidental in that they could be any antagonistic force. The core of the story is that of family and what we do to protect those we love and in that I think it does incredibly well.

I've also never seen a film have such an affect on an audiences behaviour, its the only screening I can remember attending that people seemed scared to even breathe too loudly.


----------



## robgb (Jul 17, 2018)

will_m said:


> I'm not sure we know enough about the backstory to call them 'holes' though, the monsters for me are incidental in that they could be any antagonistic force. The core of the story is that of family and what we do to protect those we love and in that I think it does incredibly well.
> 
> I've also never seen a film have such an affect on an audiences behaviour, its the only screening I can remember attending that people seemed scared to even breathe too loudly.


The holes, except for the ending, have nothing to do with backstory. For example, the movie makes an important point about the sound of the river. So why not live there?


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 17, 2018)

jeremiahpena said:


>




well.. yes, he has done great stuff.. but his name doesn't come up as much a giaccino or Powell or desplat when talking about orchestral scores.


----------



## Divico (Jul 18, 2018)

robgb said:


> For example, the movie makes an important point about the sound of the river. So why not live there?


Well this one was stupid indeed.


----------



## will_m (Jul 18, 2018)

robgb said:


> The holes, except for the ending, have nothing to do with backstory. For example, the movie makes an important point about the sound of the river. So why not live there?



That's not really a hole though is it, you say live by the waterfall like they can just move the entire farm there, or build the same place from scratch.

They have many things to keep them in their current home, moving seems illogical and definitely not a plot hole. At worst its a characters poor decision making.


----------



## robgb (Jul 18, 2018)

will_m said:


> That's not really a hole though is it, you say live by the waterfall like they can just move the entire farm there, or build the same place from scratch.


Well, a) it's not clear that this IS the family farm, or their original home, or simply a place they wandered to in order to escape the city—so yet another hole; and b) the guy managed to build an elaborate lighting system and put up a dozen surveillance cameras without making a sound, so maybe he would have been able to provide decent shelter of some kind (maybe caves?) near the water where they'd have much less chance of getting killed.

But here's another example. The creature managed to rip through the thick metal walls of a grain silo, but couldn't rip through the roof of a truck. Or the kids were sinking in the silo, nearly suffocating, but when the creature appeared they were able to hide beneath a heavy metal door without sinking at all—even with the creature putting weight on it.


----------



## Beluga (Jul 18, 2018)

Yeah, the film was OK. Some really nice and delicate sounds in the score. I rememebr some of the pulses being really well done, but man, if Marco is reading this - Marco are you there? - STOP with the semi-tone bending down horns. It's so overused these days, it's in any horror score. Put it out, stop it, don't do it again. :D But fantastic score other than that.


----------



## will_m (Jul 18, 2018)

robgb said:


> Well, a) it's not clear that this IS the family farm, or their original home, or simply a place they wandered to in order to escape the city—so yet another hole; and b) the guy managed to build an elaborate lighting system and put up a dozen surveillance cameras without making a sound, so maybe he would have been able to provide decent shelter of some kind (maybe caves?) near the water where they'd have much less chance of getting killed.



I'm sorry Rob, I don't have the energy for this and I'm guessing from your sig I'd be wasting my time anyway. Also not sure we agree on the difference between a plot hole and internal character logic.

If the biggest issues you have in a science fiction horror are related to the strength of metals and whether children sink into grain properly I think you're going to have a lot of bad trips to the cinema.


----------



## robgb (Jul 18, 2018)

will_m said:


> If the biggest issues you have in a science fiction horror are related to the strength of metals and whether children sink into grain properly I think you're going to have a lot of bad trips to the cinema.


No, the biggest issue I have with this particular movie is the ending. But what I've mentioned are only a couple of the logic holes, and, trust me, I'm not the only one who feels this way about the movie. In order for us to be able to suspend disbelief in ANY story, not just science fiction or horror, the proceedings have to have a logic that keeps us grounded when the really crazy things start happening. Otherwise, we spend all our time thinking, "Yeah, but what about...?" There's no reason a movie should be forgiven major flaws simply because it belongs to a certain genre. That said, if you can overlook those flaws, more power to you.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 19, 2018)

JohnG said:


> Just listened to track one "It Hears You" -- incredibly cool!!!!
> 
> Marco B is just great.


I can hear those 1000 temp (trailer) tracks behind this, BUT, this is made with more finesse. However, It still doesn't get that surprising quality from Reznor and Ross IMHO.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 19, 2018)

ghostnote said:


> I can hear those 1000 temp (trailer) tracks behind this, BUT, this is made with more finesse. However, It still doesn't get that surprising quality from Reznor and Ross IMHO.



good for you. I think the score is superb.


----------

